# R15-300 0x10AC Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

R15-300 : 0x10AC

Version 0x10AC is now a national release for the system.
Release notes can be found at: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105401


----------



## Greg D (Jan 22, 2007)

I got this last night, and it bricked my DVR. I get the message "Good Box Gone Bad" and it won't even boot.

Now another's on the way, but I'm SOL until Tuesday when it gets here. To compensate me for the trouble, I get free shipping here and back - which kind of begs the question, why I would have to pay shipping at *all* on a leased device.

Pardon my mini-rant, I'm a little overly irritated right now...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You actually get a message on your screennn.. : "Good Box Gone Bad"

What happened to your system? (aka... why do you think it Bricked it)

What is going on with it?
What kind of troubleshooting did you do with it?
Ect....


----------



## Greg D (Jan 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You actually get a message on your screennn.. : "Good Box Gone Bad"
> 
> What happened to your system? (aka... why do you think it Bricked it)
> 
> ...


EDIT: I'm an idiot. I have a -500, I'll post in that thread. Sorry to waste your time ;-)


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Finally got 0x10AC (R15-300 national release) Yuk!!

In the playlist, shows recorded since the update show "10/..." as the date recorded!

Very informative. Now I have to go to the HISTORY to see actual date recorded. (If it's still IN the history file, that is)

Today while watching a recording of "The Price is Right" it terminated during the final commercial break. Who won the #$*$#@!# showcase?????

I see the DirecTV screen saver is fixed. Whoppee.

Looking at SETTINGS/INFO & TEST the history file shows it has 69 entries. In real life it only contains 50 which is the maximum and is also correctly listed if viewed from the SCHEDULER menu/display.

Sunday, November 4 must be a special day. If you bring up the program guide and then select MENU/DATE & TIME it is listed twice.

GAME LOUNGE still doesn't work.

Sorry, but I'm in a grumpy mood today...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Sunday, November 4 must be a special day. If you bring up the program guide and then select MENU/DATE & TIME it is listed twice.


It is... that is the day we change our clocks...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is... that is the day we change our clocks...


AH HA!!

OK, that makes some sort of sense. But October, November, and December have always required 2 digits to define the month numerically. So why did the date field SHRINK between 0x10AB and 0xAC such that dates don't display in the playlist? (And only on shows recorded SINCE the 0x10AC update, too!!) Shows recorded earlier in October still show the entire date in the playlist.

And why isn't the so-called "14 day program guide" never longer than 12.5 days and even less on weekends? I see it now ends at 6PM CDT usually the previous day or the day before that. (I.E. if today is Thursday, your "14 day" program guide ends at 6PM CDT on TUESDAY or WEDNESDAY) I bet this applies system-wide on all receivers with the so-called "14 day program guide".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> AH HA!!
> 
> OK, that makes some sort of sense. But October, November, and December have always required 2 digits to define the month numerically. So why did the date field SHRINK between 0x10AB and 0xAC such that dates don't display in the playlist? (And only on shows recorded SINCE the 0x10AC update, too!!) Shows recorded earlier in October still show the entire date in the playlist.
> 
> And why isn't the so-called "14 day program guide" never longer than 12.5 days and even less on weekends? I see it now ends at 6PM CDT usually the previous day or the day before that. (I.E. if today is Thursday, your "14 day" program guide ends at 6PM CDT on TUESDAY or WEDNESDAY) I bet this applies system-wide on all receivers with the so-called "14 day program guide".


Don't know what changed in the font... or why it is just for those.

As for the 14 day program guide...
That is how it has always been... the last 1 or 2 days, have always been partially populated.... Could be what they are getting from TMS... or just the priority in the guide data stream that the last 2 days get.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Mrs. Enginerd reports the following bug on our R15-300 running 0x10AC

---

Usually before 3:00 PM PDT - a message would pop up on screen saying that Ellen D. show was scheduled to record and that the channel would be changing. I would hit, ok then the program would come on/record as usual. 

Yesterday, TV was on but I don't recall seeing the message pop up- the channel did not change and nothing was being recorded. At 3:55 I noticed this and went into the guide in order to tune into the channel and catch the last few minutes of the show- when I went into the guide, the record icon was shown next to Ellen and when I tuned in the show, the record light went on. 

Again today the same thing happened. Except today the TV was off all afternoon and when I turned it on at 3:45 or so, it was on channel 3- when I went into guide to tune into channel 10 (Ellen) the record icon was there and it started recording when I turned the channel. 

---

We have performed a menu reset and the issue remains.

R15-300 is connected to legacy 1 on our 5ch SWM with just a SINGLE tuner.

EDIT: And yes, this is my wifes DVR!  But she does a pretty good job of reporting a bug IMO!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Mrs. Enginerd reports the following bug on our R15-300 running 0x10AC
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Check for the presence of the show in the TO DO list. It may appear in the guide with the "R" but not in the TO DO list (somehow, they get out of sync). If this happens, go to the show in the guide and press the "R" button to cycle through the R))) (if it's a series) to no "R" at all, to just the "R" appearing. Now go to the TO DO list and PRESTO! it's magically there and the show will record.

This is a "leftover" bug from the 0x10AB CE release that has already been reported (but apparently not fixed).


----------



## dvrstarrz (Jun 10, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Mrs. Enginerd reports the following bug on our R15-300 running 0x10AC
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue with my box. I check my TO DO list every day to make sure what I want recorded is actually scheduled to record. Last night I was watching a recorded show and had Moonlight and Women's Murder Club scheduled to record. When the recorded show was over I noticed my 2nd tuner wasn't on either show, so quickly checked the Playlist. Moonlight was recording but WMC wasn't listed. When I tuned to WMC the box started recording it. 16 minutes into the show.

Another issue is the "black out" which occurs when both tuners need to start recording while you are watching a recorded show. It's gettinng long enough for the viewer to be concerned the box has turned off.

R15-300


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

dvrstarrz said:


> I am having the same issue with my box. I check my TO DO list every day to make sure what I want recorded is actually scheduled to record. Last night I was watching a recorded show and had Moonlight and Women's Murder Club scheduled to record. When the recorded show was over I noticed my 2nd tuner wasn't on either show, so quickly checked the Playlist. Moonlight was recording but WMC wasn't listed. When I tuned to WMC the box started recording it. 16 minutes into the show.


I just read your post to my wife and she said your explanation is spot on.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Happy Halloween everyone!! Here's how to avoid the "tricks"!!

Manual Recordings

When will software authors learn about hard-coding things? I thought they all learned after the Y2K scenario but no....

If you schedule a MANUAL RECORDING this week look out!! The software that schedules the recording thinks daylight savings time still ends the last Sunday in October so your recordings will appear in the TO DO list AN HOUR LATE!! The fix? Easy....just schedule your recordings to start AN HOUR EARLIER. Then check the TO DO list.

Jumping around the program guide

When the program guide is displayed, it's very convenient to bring up the quick menu and choose DATE/TIME and then jump. BUT once again the software experts that designed 0x10AC didn't do their homework on daylight savings time. As a result, 11/4 appears TWICE and if you select a date AFTER 11/4 you will be looking at the guide a day LATER THAN YOU WANTED. So be sure to push the RED button on your remote twice if you fall for this "trick".

Hopefully, these stupid bugs will disappear after next Sunday (11/4/07) and even more hopefully the software wizards will FIX this before next spring when daylight saving time starts THREE weeks earlier than in the past...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't believe what you see in the program guide. Don't believe what you see in the playlist. But *believe* what you see in the TO DO list!!

Series Link

I wouldn't trust the reliability of series link any farther than I can throw a medicine ball (and I have a bad back). Sometimes, for no apparent reason, a show is just NOT recorded. (And, no, it's not the guide or the box because I have TWO R15's and one will record the show and one will skip it!!) You MUST check that TO DO list EVERY DAY.

Guide & TO DO list Synchronization

This is a big problem. Want to see how easy it is to get them out of sync? Schedule a series link that has more than one instance during the next 2 weeks (a daily soap opera, variety show, or game show is a good choice). Now go into the TO DO list and pick just one of the episodes. Click on it, choose RECORD ONCE and then cancel it. (The other series link episodes will remain).

Now, go to the program guide and view the episode you just canceled the record on. Oh-oh, that big "R" is still there!!! But don't bet the farm that it's going to be recorded....

Sometimes you will manually select a show to be recorded by using the "one touch" record function while highlighting the show in the guide. BE SURE TO CHECK THE TO DO LIST THE DAY THE SHOW IS TO RECORD or you might find it magically missing. And guess what kids? If it ain't in the TO DO list, it ain't gonna record. Trust me.

Trouble with the "live buffer"

If you have a show scheduled to record on the same channel the unit is tuned to, it will record but when the show is over it will remain in the "live buffer". It may or may not appear in the playlist and if it does it may still have the "R" on it indicating that it is still being recorded. If you flip the unit on and notice this scenario, tune to another channel BEFORE trying to view the show. This updates the PLAYLIST and erases the rest of the live buffer. If you make the mistake of trying to watch the show by rewinding the live buffer, you may get a cute message that says "LIVE BUFFER has saved <name of show>. Do you want to keep or delete it?" DON'T EVER TELL IT TO DELETE IT or guess what? The live buffer is gone and so may be any shows recorded on that channel during the past few hours (lots more than the previous 90 minutes)

If you are going to record two shows at once, and then you turn the unit on and decide to watch one of the shows (before it's done being recorded), you could be in for a nasty "would you like to keep or delete" message a few minutes before the show you are watching is over (just about the perfect timing to miss the ending of the show!) How to avoid this? Be sure the show you would like to watch is on the channel the unit is tuned to (and is building a live buffer on). I. E. Let's say you want to record show #1 on channel A at 9:00PM. You also want to record show #2 on channel B at the same time. You also plan on watching show #1 when you get home from shopping even if it is being recorded and the recording is not done. (Like you get home at 9:30). Before you leave, be sure to tune the unit to channel A before you leave. This little "gotcha" has really frazzled me more than once and this seems to be what sets it up (and how to avoid it).


----------



## jmacvean (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got an R15-300. It updated to this code on the second reboot. I set it up in RF mode for the remote. When I hit fastforward it will go about 10-15 minutes into the program before it will respond again. It doesn't do this every time, but a lot of the times....probably 3 out of 10. Any ideas?


----------



## jmacvean (Feb 14, 2007)

Last night and this morning it started doing something new. The screen saver comes up when watching TV. How long has the R15-300 been out? I don't think it should still be having stupid issues like this. I got a HR20-700 when they first came out and don't want to have to go through the growing pains again.


----------



## ronandi (Nov 1, 2007)

I've only noticed this since the 10AC update. 
If I'm recording two shows at the same time, lets say 8pm to 9pm, and then another show 9pm to 10pm, the last show does not record even though the guide lists it as a series link. I assume these first two shows may have ended after the 9pm show starts and the R15 isn't able to start recording a third show. Shouldn't the SL cause the last show to still record even if it starts a little late?
Or is this a new glitch?


----------



## 15_Off (Oct 4, 2006)

R-15 300 Issue:

Im not sure if this is an issue related to this release. During the last few days, I have noticed my locals (pulled from 72.5) are screwy. Every now and then in the evening, not every day though, my banner and info show the proper show information, but the programming does not match. For example, my local CBS will show correct banner/info but ESPN is the program playing, NBC and ABC had Gem Shopping Network and Soap Channel. 

Thuis usually corrects itself the next morning, but then at night (although not every night) it does it again.

This happened to me earlier this year and DTV was at a loss and sent a tech who replaced my multiswitch and it has been working fine up until a week or so ago.

DTV today wants me to re run autoconfigure on the unit.

Any thoughts??


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

15_Off said:


> R-15 300 Issue:
> 
> Im not sure if this is an issue related to this release. During the last few days, I have noticed my locals (pulled from 72.5) are screwy. Every now and then in the evening, not every day though, my banner and info show the proper show information, but the programming does not match. For example, my local CBS will show correct banner/info but ESPN is the program playing, NBC and ABC had Gem Shopping Network and Soap Channel.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen a few months ago. The computer got corrupted. Re-booting solved the problem.


----------



## 15_Off (Oct 4, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> I had the same thing happen a few months ago. The computer got corrupted. Re-booting solved the problem.


Called DTV today, tech coming monday. However this afternoon I saw a tech in my neighborhood and I asked him about the issue. He said it is a problem with the multiswitch after the latest software upgrade. This makes sense, since it did not happen until after the latest upgrade.

He said to the new switch should do it. I currently have the Zinwell 6x8. I have no idea what he will replace it with.

I will keep you posted.

D


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Further investigating revealed that the only dates (MM/DD) that get chopped off in the playlist end in a 4!!! I.E. 11/14 will end up 11/1... And 11/24 will end up 11/2...

Very weird. Apparently, a "4" is wider than other digits.  

Meanwhile, the daylight savings time problems that occured between the OLD setback time and the NEW setback time (Last week in October vs First week in November) have now gone away until next Spring unless the software folks at DirecTV fix them before then. So now when you tell it to jump to next Tuesday in the guide, it really does. And when you tell it to do a manual record beginning at 10AM, it really does it at 10AM instead of 11AM. Hooray!


----------



## dvrstarrz (Jun 10, 2007)

dvrstarrz said:


> I am having the same issue with my box. I check my TO DO list every day to make sure what I want recorded is actually scheduled to record. Last night I was watching a recorded show and had Moonlight and Women's Murder Club scheduled to record. When the recorded show was over I noticed my 2nd tuner wasn't on either show, so quickly checked the Playlist. Moonlight was recording but WMC wasn't listed. When I tuned to WMC the box started recording it. 16 minutes into the show.
> 
> Another issue is the "black out" which occurs when both tuners need to start recording while you are watching a recorded show. It's gettinng long enough for the viewer to be concerned the box has turned off.
> 
> R15-300


Update: I've been tracking when this issue is happening and perhaps it is due to the "default" setting on the popup and the popup, itself, which is SUPPOSED to show 5 minutes before the tuner needs to change channels to record two shows.

Three times this week I was watching live TV and noticed the 5 min warning popup didn't show up to record two programs at once. Each time the tuner stayed on the live channel for one of the shows and I had to manually switch to get the 2nd show to record. Is it possible the popup has a glitch OR is just coming up and disappearing very quickly?

I have also noticed the default selection when the popup does show is "do not change channels". imho, that's just silliness to have this as a default as the box can't possibly know I've made a quick trip to the grocery and can't push the select button to change channels! If the paragraph previous is happening (popup disappears quickly with default selection or not appearing at all) then it shouldn't be a huge fix to implement.

So, even though I'm checking the TO DO list every day I now make sure I have tuned to at least one or both of the channels to be recorded before they are scheduled to make sure both record.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dvrstarrz said:


> Update: I've been tracking when this issue is happening and perhaps it is due to the "default" setting on the popup and the popup, itself, which is SUPPOSED to show 5 minutes before the tuner needs to change channels to record two shows.
> 
> Three times this week I was watching live TV and noticed the 5 min warning popup didn't show up to record two programs at once. Each time the tuner stayed on the live channel for one of the shows and I had to manually switch to get the 2nd show to record. Is it possible the popup has a glitch OR is just coming up and disappearing very quickly?
> 
> ...


I encountered (and reported) this bug back when the last CE in this cycle (10AB) was out there. The same thing happened to me on more than one occasion. If you have 2 shows scheduled to record at a certain time, it is best to have the unit either in standby or if you are watching live TV, make sure it's one of the channels set to record. If you are watching a recorded earlier program, this doesn't seem to be a problem and the unit tunes to the correct 2 channels at the proper time.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I tired of seeing bugs and flawed features that I reported repeatedly in the CE forum showing up still in the national release.


Delete a Series Link that does not have any episodes. The screen will seem to lockup, but if you hit channel up/down a few times, the Prioritizer list will shadow itself in the upper left-hand corner of the screen. You can eventually hit the Exit button to get back to regular TV.

Watching a recorded show when another show is set to record right after it has issues. I was watching the recorded Giants/Cowboys game and was about 2-1/4 hours into it out of 3-1/2 hours. I had set it to record the 1/2 hour show afterwards in case the game ran long. While FFing through some commercials, it finished recording the game and started the recording of the second show. It popped up and asked if I wanted to delete the current show or keep it. I, of course, said keep it. That kicked me back to live TV (my main tuner was on the Food Network). I went back in to watch the football game and ended up having to FF all the way to the 2-1/4 hour mark. Ugh, that's frustrating! Another reason they need to add jumping to tick marks a feature.

I deleted a show from the Playlist that was second from the bottom. You could not see that last item as I didn't scroll down far enough to see it. The Playlist had multiple pages above it. After deleting the show, it refreshed to show a $ with a circle around it as a placeholder where the deleted show had been. I could even select it and look at its info, which said "No information available".

In the Prioritizer, Sesame Street shows up with the "S" in street replaced with the $ with a circle around it and there is no space between the two words. I've deleted it and re-added it multiple times with the same result.

When deleting a show that is in a folder, it should go to the next most recent show and highlight it. Not the case. Delete the oldest epsiode and it highlights the show listed below the folder. Delete the newest episode and jumps to the top of your Playlist as the whole folder then gets down the Playlist account for the now most recent episode.

Deleting items from the ToDo list is still difficult to do. I've tried multiple ways as suggested here to do so with no luck. I've highlighted the item and hit stop. I've tried the red button. I've tried double-dash. I've tried hitting the Record button. Why isn't this something shown as a quick help item or when selecting the item a choice on the episode menu?

Deleted show from Playlist that was currently being watched and it reverted to Live TV, which happened to be FOX5. I had audio, but there was no video, just a black screen. If I changed channels, the audio changed, but I still had a black screen. I needed to wait for the buffer to grow a little bit and then RW and FF to get back to the current time. As soon as I started to RW, I had video again.

Stay tuned to this post for more as I think of them. I'm too frustrated right now for my brain to work!

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Added new bug to http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1278624&postcount=24...

D*, you reading these issues? Please let us know what you are doing to try to fix them. This is pretty UNSAT for a national release of any type of software. I think Microsoft even has better testing than it appears D* has. UGH! I hate being a computer programmer and seeing the results of bad programming/testing.

- Merg


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I hate being a computer programmer and seeing the results of bad programming/testing.
> 
> - Merg


Merg,

No paying beta testers where you work?


----------

